# oui, il est son père; oui, c'est son père



## zipp404

*1.* Per rispondere alla domanda *Qui est-ce?* si usa il pronome *ce.* Ad esempio:  --->  Qui est-ce?   '*C'est M. Duval, le père de Jean*'. 

*2.* Per rispondere alla domanda '*M. Duval est-il le père de Jean?*' si possono usare entrambe i pronomi [*a*] e [*b*] _*? *_

[*a*] il pronome personale *il  --->  **Oui, il est son père.* 

[*b*] il pronome demonstrativo *ce ---->  * *Oui, c'est son père.* 

Grazie_!_


----------



## LunaPiccola

B. puoi usare solo b
oui c'est son père

prego !


----------



## matoupaschat

zipp404 said:


> *1.* Per rispondere alla domanda *Qui est-ce?* si usa il pronome *ce.* Ad esempio: ---> Qui est-ce? '*C'est M. Duval, le père de Jean*'.
> 
> *2.* Per rispondere alla domanda '*M. Duval est-il le père de Jean?*' si possono usare entrambi i pronomi [*a*] e [*b*] _*? *_
> 
> [*a*] il pronome personale *il ---> **Oui, il est son père.*
> 
> [*b*] il pronome demonstrativo *ce ----> **Oui, c'est son père.*
> 
> Grazie_!_


 
Mi dispiace contraddire LunaPiccola, ma puoi usare tutt'e due .
Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut zipp404,

Pour la France, d'accord avec LunaPiccola.
matoupaschat, c'est peut-être un particularisme belge alors ?


----------



## zipp404

Merci. 

1. Le pronom personale *il *se rapporte à la personne [à l'antécédent] dont on a déjà parlée.

2 Le pronom démonstratif *ce *_INDIQUE _la personne [l'antécédent] dont on a déjà parlée _comme si l'on l'avait montrée du d_oigt. 

C'est ça la différence?


----------



## LunaPiccola

mi dispiace matoupaschat ma "il est son père" non si dice. E strano.

zipp404 non so spiegare perché ... mi dispiace

Luna


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis bien de l'avis de LunaPiccola pour ce qui est de ce qui se *dit* : _Il est son père_, bien que grammaticalement correct, est effectivement étrange et ne se dit pas. Par contre, _Il est le père de Jean_ est tout à fait naturel…


----------



## zipp404

Pour recommencer:

A: M. Duval est-il le père de Jean?
B: Oui, *il *est *le père de* Jean.

_ou bien:_

A: M. Duval est-il le père de Jean?
B: Oui, *C*'est *son* père / Oui, *c*'est _*le père de*_ Jean.

Toutes ces réponses sont-elles acceptables_* ?*_

_Merci!_


----------



## matoupaschat

zipp404 said:


> Pour recommencer:
> 
> A: M. Duval est-il le père de Jean?
> B: Oui, *il *est *le père de* Jean.
> 
> _ou bien:_
> 
> A: M. Duval est-il le père de Jean?
> B: Oui, *C*'est *son* père  / Oui, *c*'est _*le père de*_ Jean  .
> 
> Toutes ces réponses sont-elles acceptables_* ? OUI !*_
> 
> _Merci!_


 
 J'avais tort, je le reconnais . "Oui, il est son père" ne s'utilise pas plus en Belgique qu'en France, sauf dans le parler bruxellois, par influence du flamand, mais là, c'est plutôt un dialecte mélangeant allégrement français et flamand .

Extrait de : "Le bon usage", Grevisse, 14ème édition, p. 1008 :
3° Le verbe est suivi d'un nom.
- Si le nom est précédé d'un déterminant, on emploie le démonstratif _ce_ (ou _c'_) .../... _Cela _et_ ceci_ se trouvent rarement .../... On entend parfois °_ça ._​Tanti saluti dal Belgio . 
​


----------



## zipp404

Chiarissimo.  Grazie tante. Mi siete stati molto utili.


----------

